# Freezerable Ground Beef Meatball recipe needed



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I bought a 5 lb pack of ground beef. Put it into the freezer to give it a quick temp chill after bringing it home from the store. Got busy working on the comp and totally forget it was in the freezer. Didn't remember it til the next morning. It was totally frozen. I don't like to thaw and refreeze anything so....
I'm stuck with that big pack as is. I figure making meatballs would be the best option. I can cook up a large batch and freeze them into several individual meal portions. I've made meatballs before. I add breadcrumbs to keep them from binding tightly. I've never frozen them though. I don't know if the breadcrumbs will make them suitable for the freezer.

I need a tried and true recipe that uses ground beef as the only meat. I need one that will hold up to freezing for up to 1 month. And the meatballs will be used for Meatball Marinara Subs only.


Thanks.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

It's not a good idea to refreeze raw meat.

However, if you make your meatballs your usual way and cook them, then freeze in meal-sized packs, you'll be just fine.

Breadcrumbs should have no effect on this. Only time freezing cooked dishes is a problem is if a cream sauce is involved. The sauce can break during defrosting is the potential problem.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

All of the above applies, good advice.
As to the recipe, here is how my (Italian from Jersey) wife, and her mother and grandmother before her, makes her meatballs.
The secret is to use small pieces of torn up bread, that are first soaked in chicken stock before mixing with the ground beef.
Take your ground beef, and about 1/4 as much lightly soaked bread pieces and mix them together, with some salt & pepper, a dash of garlic powder, some finely diced onion, and some parsley.
Lightly - you don't have to crush them together - form into balls.
In a skillet, lightly brown on all sides in butter, but do not cook through.
Take them out of the pan, and put them on a baking sheet, in an oven at about 300-325, and cook until just done; about another 20 minutes or so.
Roll them around on the pan a couple of times while in the oven.
Remove from the oven, and either let cool and then freeze, or put in red sauce for spaghetti or subs.
Enjoy!
Tom


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Sheesh! I hope no one tried to make meatballs after reading the last post,as I took a whole rash of chit from the Jersey Girl after telling her what I posted last!

She corrected some of what I posted...
I forgot the eggs...
1 Egg to every pound of meat...
She does not pan sear the balls, she simply browns them under the broiler on the baking sheet...
After forming into balls, she just lays them out on the baking sheet, and puts them under the broiler until they are nice and browned on both sides. 
You simply turn them when they are browned on one side...
Then you add them to the sauce that you are making... Or you let them cool, and put them in the freezer...
But everything else was correct...
Enjoy!
Tom


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

RFLMAO

Sure hope you won't thinking of someone else's way of preparing them.  

The Jersey Girl would be giving you more than a grilling for sure right about now. 

Anyway, it's always good to check with the mrs for accuracy. We women love it when our guys quote us accurately. 

Thanks for the info on making meatballs. Mine have tended to not form tightly and be prone to falling apart while simmering in the sauce. I'll try the bits of torn bread pieces versus using the usual breadcrumbs.

Thanks jbjornsen


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Key is fresh ingredients - fresh Italian parsley, fresh garlic, fresh onion... I put mine on a bakers stone in the oven and flip as needed...

Sandcrab


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Another option is cracker crumbs instead of the bread.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Another option is:*

Use a meat saw and cut into 1# pieces while frozen. Then thaw and make what you want. Be sure to rewrap the other 1# pieces to prevent freezer burn.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Add ground pork to the ground beef! Then add your herbs and seasonings, such as basil, oregano, garlic, egg, bread crumbs, parmesan cheese, etc. Also...make some "mini meatballs" for Italian Wedding Soup. You can google the recipe...GOOD STUFF!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Don't necessarily have to make meatballs... cook up a batch of chili and refreeze.

Meatloaf is always a good choice too... quick easy dinner to thaw out a cooked meatloaf and either heat or cold meatloaf sandwiches....mmmmmm good !!!


----------

